# Hiding Spot



## cheseboy

What is a good way to DIY a hiding spot. Can I take a yogurt container, cut a hole in it and put it in my aquarium? Does the ink on it hurt anything? It has been washed with soap, what can I do? Any other ways to DIY a hiding place in a quarantine tank.


----------



## LittlePuff

Try a small clay flowerpot on its side. You can get them at a Hobby Lobby or Michael's.


Kim


----------



## fishfreaks

You can also make a coconut cave...theres a post about it here in the DIY


----------



## Fishfirst

also pvc pipe works well too


----------



## IrishKittenOWar

for our plecos we use pvc and for the beta i took on of the plastic pots that my plant came in rinsed it out real well and turned it into a hiding place for the beta because i read that they like to hide soemtimes. we have 4 different pieces of pvc in the tank for two plecos that way they have a choice of where to sleep/hide however the seem to like using the same one at the same time


----------



## Reefneck

As stated above, Clay pots are great and won't leach anything into the water. You can knock a chunk out for a "door" and turn it upside down (Open end down) with the door on the side.

I wouldn't use the yogurt container. The ink could leech.

Also as mentioned above....PVC is fine to use.


----------



## emc7

I use vice grips to break a "door" in clay pots. For PVC buy a PVC cutter at home depot. Much faster than using a hack saw.


----------



## FortWayneFish

I myself like using a jigsaw to cut Pvc..  

Clay Pots are my favorite, then Pvc, I also look at the dollar stores, Big Lots etc for the terra cotta birdhouses.
Remove the metal clip frm the top and the piece of wood by the door and you have a great usually cheap fish ornament. 

Paints, Inks, anything else--If you can scrape the paint off with your finger Nail It will loosen and come off in an aquarium... stay away from hand painted items....


----------



## Sprite42

Also, don't use anything that has come into contact with soap or detergents, no matter how well rinsed. 

Votive candle holders and coffee mugs are great hideys! Just make sure there is no glitter or such on them.


----------

